# Teenager starting a band



## crystalmoon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi my daughter is aged 15 and she is looking for other teenagers to start a band with, she plays the guitar and sings, looking for other band members. Parents welcome to stay for practise session at my home. If you would like to hear her sing and play her guitar please go to Cemeterydead's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free.

I look forward to hearing from parents of talented musicians.


----------

